# RAF Eshott, Northumberland.



## Sabtr (Apr 16, 2008)

Visited this site in February with BigLoada. RAF Eshott (Felton) is situated near to Felton on the A1. I think it was a spitfire training base (BigLoada will know!) and is now home to a microlight club.
Many of the buildings which surround the former RAF base are abandoned though some are used by a beef jerkey manufacturer. A few of the pics:













Amongst other things we counted at least a dozen of the shelters in picture four.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 16, 2008)

Class photos mate. Like the bunker shot.
Eshott airfield, was open from 1942 to 1945 and was the home to 57 Operational Training Unit (Spitfires) alongside the Milfield airfield near Wooler.

A few of my photos:






WW2 urinals!






























Some of the bunkers are now used by the Beef Jerky Company for curing and smoking meat.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice one lads good stuff, very reminiscent of some of the RAF stations down in deepest, darkest Somerset. Digging the pics of the above ground shelters and the firing butts. Actually thinking about it for a second, is that big red brick wall firing butts (for aircraft to clear their machine guns) or is it a rifle range?

b


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2008)

Excellent explore guys. Those above ground blast shelters are in really good nick...don't think I've seen any that aren't all overgrown. The same with the 'firing butts/rifle range' wall.


----------

